# It's so sad



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't believe how many Golden Retrievers come up when you do a search in Petfinder.... it's so sad that so many are getting abandoned for one reason or another... Most of them are in the U.S. though... I'm guessing that the people South of the border are more affected by this bad economy.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

It is very Sad and Scary:--dumbfounded:


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I've never done it before but just did. 

This is weird but in my area, I found a picture of a dog I could swear I saw someone here post before. Someone was thinking about adopting him.

Does this look familiar to anyone?










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13615218

Please tell me I'm not crazy!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

All right. I knew I wasn't crazy. I found it! I hope she adopted him.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=808425&postcount=24


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Romeo said:


> All right. I knew I wasn't crazy. I found it! I hope she adopted him.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=808425&postcount=24


Good memory! And yes, lets hope she did.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Romeo*

Romeo

PM and email that lady and ask her if she adopted him.

She probably didn't

If not, please email the Golden Ret. Rescues in FL for this poor baby.
http://grca-nrc.org/

I'm sure that that is a KILL SHELTER.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I just PMed her. And yes, it is a kill shelter. It's in my town.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

Sad and Pitiful and yes, makes me so mad I can't see straight! I have always had Goldens and my last 2, Ben and Ginger are adoptions. They are amazing and great and funny and my best friends and I love them! How does anyone give one up? Our rescue here in NC always needs adoptors and foster homes. I am always amazed at the lack of thought put into the commitment required.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If you read til the end of that linked thread, you will see that yes, she did adopt that little guy!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i agree it is very sad to see so many goldens on petfinder in need of homes....there were a few on kijiji as well in our area that people got and who knows why they want to get rid of them? one was 3.5 moonths old and they live in a townhouse and said they are getting rid of the golden because the house is too small....so sad...what is even sadder is that i want to adopt a golden and am coming up with nothing...i have a good home and am at home all day the thing that seems to be making any rescue reluctant is the fact that i have cats....my kids are older youngest is 8 anyway i will keep looking everything happens for a reason......like i said many times the right golden is waiting....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Missmarstar*

Missmarstar

Maybe she adopted him but if Romeo just found him on Petfinder again does that mean that she turned him into the shelter??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Or maybe he was never taken off petfinder...that happens all the time!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Both of my guys were found on Petfinder.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I looked on Petfinder again and found this....

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13670376

It appears another facility rescued him from Animal Control as of 5/07/09.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder why the Jacksonville Animal Care and Control call GREAT. They usually do when a dog comes into the facility. In fact one of my friends is the person that goes and picks them up. I will contact her and ask if they called us. I could have fostered him. But I do know that the head foster lady called me and said they took in 18 dogs in the last couple of weeks and more coming in. So they may have been waiting for a spot to open up. She asked me if I could take another one in and yes I said yes.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

He is now at something called Catbugs Rescue in Orange Park. Are you familiar with that?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

No I havent heard of them. Must be a small private rescue with fosters.

Here is the information on them. http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL756.html

They are going to be at the Bark After Dark with Clay humane Society 
*CatBugs Pet Rescue is an Official PETSMART Adoption Partner!* Our animals available for adoption will be showcased on various Saturdays throughout the month.

*Sat, May 9th: 6 pm - 7th Annual "Bark After Dark"* hosted by our friends at Clay Humane Society. This year, some of our own special CatBugs dogs waiting to be adopted will be escorted by handsome local bachelors who will "walk" for fun during the Live Auction when many great items and packages will go to the highest bidder. A Silent Auction, good food, cash bar, and live band combine to make this a great evening out for animal lovers who want to make a difference in our community. Best of all...it takes place on the breezy banks of the St. John's River at Winterbourne/Club Continential.
Call Clay Humane Society at 904/276-7729 for more info or to purchase tickets.
*Sat, May 16th: 12 pm until 4:00 pm* / PetSmart, 6000 Lake Gray Blvd, West Jacksonville / Orange Park 904/779-4944.</B>

Kittens/cats are also available for viewing/adoption 24-7 at the Orange Park/West Jacksonville PetSmart 6000 Lake Gray Blvd, Jacksonville - see one you like??? Give us a call at 904/673-5813 - adopters are required to complete and Adoption Application prior to finalizing an adoption. Your new kitten/cat must leave the adoption site in a carrier for safety reaons.

We do not have our own shelter at this time, but what we DO have, is a foster care network comprised of wonderful caring volunteers who take the animals into their privates homes where they are loved and nurtured and socialized with normal homefront activities occuring all around them. Keeping them in foster homes enables us to get to know the animals individually, and it also allows us to monitor their health more closely than if they were living in a shelter environment. It also enables us to detect any behavioral issues that might need to be addressed before the animal is placed with an adoptive family.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Romeo said:


> He is now at something called Catbugs Rescue in Orange Park. Are you familiar with that?



That is really weird... on the other thread the lady that adopted this dog posted pictures on 5/3 of her kid with this dog at the beach. Wonder if she brought him back to the shelter??


----------

